# Anyone been to panel without having a spare room?



## baby0684

Hi
I was just wondering if anyone had been all the way to panel without having a spare bedroom.

I live in a 2 bed property with my BD.
I know most LAs say that you need a spare room to adopt, but at the moment I dont have one.

The council have said that I can apply for a 3 bed once I get approved. But I dont see how I am going to get approved without the room. 

Obviously I would move before I got matched with a child, so there is no more upset to them.

But if someone else has been though similar situation this would make me feel alot better.


----------



## Toddy74

I had the same problem when enquiring about fostering and adopting. They will not even consider us until we have a spare bedroom. Crazy really how many children in families have their own bedrooms.
My mum fostered for years when we were growing up and the foster children shared our bedrooms all the time. Boys in with the boys girls with girls.
Despite having a new house built with the extra bedroom needed they will not even start the process without the bedroom.


----------



## funnychic

I am almost at the end of homestudy so I am no authority on the subject, but from what I gave gathered I think this will be almost impossible. From what I can gather they will expect the child to have a bedroom of its own and some authorities will even have certain expectations with the size of the bedroom (ie cant be too small).  They obviously will also do a financial check to make sure you can afford to look after another child and will want to make sure you are financially sound while you take time off to be home with the child, which is another minefield as In my authority they want me to be off for 12 months, although I think most only insist on 6months off.
You can always phone you local authority and speak to the adoption team they will be very willing to answer your questions.
Best wishes


----------



## baby0684

Do you know what the LAs are like if you private rent a property?

Im just trying to think of every avenue that I can go down.


----------



## funnychic

Renting is not a problem either private or council provided you have the room and can show you can afford the child and the time off.


----------



## Old Timer

Hi
I think you would be wise to speak to the agencies and ask how they stand on this.  Renting a council property is different from renting privately as you can't chose to rent a 3 bed from the council.
Look into private renting as another option.
OT x


----------



## thespouses

If you can get it in writing that the council would move you into a 3 bed once approved, you could see if the LA/VA would take that letter - I think if people have to move between approval and matching they usually just do a new safety check/note on annual review (we were thinking of moving and I enquired, the new house came up after approval but we decided to stay put).


----------



## JDP

we were knocked back at the inital phone call from all but one LA as, although we have a spare room it is used by my DP's daughter on a weekend - only one LA agreed to take us on with the proviso that we must be in the bigger house before panel so we are going with them


----------



## julesF

we had 2 spare rooms but wanted approval for 3 LOs this clearly meant two of the LOs sharing and our SW and approval panel had no problem with this so I am surprised by this as clearly you are making plans to have an additional room and this isn't a reason to reject someone when so many kids need loving homes


----------



## Flow13

Hi, I was just wondering about something similar when I read this post. 
Do you know what thoughts/regulations are on this...
I have stepchildren - 2 are now above 16 and will rarely stay with us.  The thrid is 12.  She comes 3 weekends out of 4, but doesn't live with us.  However, we are in a 2 bed house.  Would they class us as having a spare bedroom if my stepchildren don't live with us permanently? x


----------



## baby0684

JDP

Which authority were you with?
When did you actually move? During assessment, before panel, before matching?

I feel that I would be great in every way for adoption, apart from not having a spare room. I really hope it doesnt stop me.


----------



## tinkfc

baby0684 - i see you now have a panle date. what have ur LA said RE a spare room?


----------



## baby0684

The SW is going to talk to her manager.

But she feels that I have alot of strong points, and wants to do their best to help me. 

There are many differnt scenarios that she suggested. 
Can see if they can talk to council to see if I can move beforehand, or try and match me with a baby/very young child so the child can then share my room, or see if I have to have a proper divide (wall) in the big bedroom as maybe could use a wooden one, or last scenario to see if I can go to panel get accepted and move afterwards.

So I should know what they have decided when I have my next visit with SW in 2 weeks. Fingers crossed they can help me. xxx


----------



## shell1975

There hasn't been a post on here for quite some time, was you accepted even though you didn't have a spare room?

What did you SW advise?



Michelle x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva

Different authorities have different rules. I know where I live from personal experience that they won't even start with you till you have the space. We were in a 2 bed property but were honest in initial telephone screening and said we would have a preference for a sibling group. 

When they asked about our house and I said it was a 2 bed they weren't willing to move forward with us till we had moved. They also added that they would want us to have been moved and lived in the new property for at least 6 months before they would consider starting prep / home study with us. 

However this isn't standard as I know that others have moved during home study and their agencies have been ok with that. I would call and ask. Renting isn't an issue as long as it's stable. Perhaps ask to sign a long lease e.g. 2 years and discuss with the landlord the fact you want to be a long term stable tenant and so SW can contact them and confirm your stability in that home. It's win win really good for you and good for the landlord as they will be very pleased to have someone committed long term.


----------



## baby0684

The LA said that I could have gone to panel before I had moved, but had to move before a child could have been placed.

But I found an amazing property that I am in now. So moved before panel anyway.

Just waiting for a child now x


----------

